# Dartmouth Skiway, 1/1/9 (Part II of the World Tour)



## billski (Jan 2, 2009)

Packed up around noon and took the gorgeously scenic and snow-covered backroads from Pomfret (see Suicide Six report), arrived at a very different world at this academic resort.  

Skiway too has a lot of history, but the love was not to be found here today.  I was used to the cold, it had warmed to about 10F, the parking and lodge were sparsely filled and only one of two hills was operating.  As a result, don't consider my report to be a comprehensive review.  I left feeling I've only experience a fraction of the resort.

Lesson I - Skiway is hard to find.  DON'T use Mapquest directions.  Use the directions from the skiway if you're coming from I-91.

The lodge is nice, fairly new, but architecturally speaking it looks like it was designed by a firm that ordinarily builds academic structures.  Inside, large walls are formed by cast in place concrete, much like the cold utilitarian structures of my undergrad years.  That said, it's a nice looking structure and blends well.







Snow conditions were much like those at Suicide, but the resort hadn't put much effort into getting things put back in shape.  First, they only had the Winslow side operating.  I found only one trail from the top,  a green, marked for slow skiing.  It was OK, but not groomed near as well as it should have been.  Death cookies could be readily found.










Yep, this is real-deal ice.  See yourself in it.  Watch the frozen fishies beneath it.  Skate on it.

















After a few ones of that, I did manage to find one other trail, with a serpentine entry from what appeared to be a gated entry, marked "ungroomed terrain".  It was the only other open trail, with active snowmaking top to bottom.  






It was "interesting", but being so narrow, you really couldn't do much with it, as you spent most of the time avoiding the guns.

There was a beginner area with a J-bar which seemed groomed out fine.  Unfortunately, that was about it.

The more interesting terrain seem to be over on Holt's Ledge on the other side, but it was closed.  Skiway skis on two mountains, across the road from each other.  Check out the following pics of Holt's:







Road in foreground.




shine, baby shine.







Take a look at the pitch on these babies.  Freaking steep.  These are designated BLUE trails.  I'm told these are the original cuts.  I would love to go back and try these.  As with most photos I take, you really can't get a good representation of the pitch.  There is only one problem.  They end AT the road.  There is no runout.  I think you need a James Bond drag chute to stop.  

I was dragging by 4pm, and my fingers were getting pretty achy from the single digit temps.  

As with most operations, the place seemed to be run by college slave labor, which is OK.  They had a pretty good food service and rental operation, the lodge was spacious warm, bright and clean.  

I was really surprised that they had not done more work making snow in the days prior.  I would go back after they have 12-18" or more snow.  

This is another place that must be great on a powder day.

A 10 minute rest in the lodge and on the road to Whaleback to complete the world tour.


----------



## Mildcat (Jan 2, 2009)

I think those look steep even in the pics. Looks like fun terrain, too bad it wasn't open. Post a report if you hit it again when they open up.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 2, 2009)

great report Bill  thanks ---I always wondered about that place  , one of my ski buddies was a Dartmouth ski team member in mid  50's when they really has some horses . His coach was Walter Prager  a legend one of his teamates a guy named Chick Igaya ( sp )  was an Olympic  silver medalist in 1956 Games 


BILL that one area is really  freaking steep with little or no run out as you say----- need Ginsu skis  !!!


----------



## hammer (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks for the report.  Should be an interesting place to go to...I'd like to wait until the trails on Holt's Ledge open up, if at all possible,

Would the green from the Winslow side be OK for novice/low intermediate skiers?  Is it a long run?


----------



## billski (Jan 2, 2009)

hammer said:


> Thanks for the report. Should be an interesting place to go to...I'd like to wait until the trails on Holt's Ledge open up, if at all possible,
> 
> Would the green from the Winslow side be OK for novice/low intermediate skiers? Is it a long run?


 
Nothing on Winslow is really "long" if you're comparing it to let's say Sugarbush, Stratton, Loon, etc. Holt's side trails are certainly longer.

I guess Winslow is to Holts the way Spruce is to Mansfield @Stowe.  That's kind of stretching it, but you get the idea.  Winsow is more conducive for getting to the lodge (slight uphill walk from the lift.  

I'd say that the green at Winslow are no wheres near as wide as most other areas that have boulevarded them.   I'd also say that the "Beginners" trail with a J bar is about the only really super-mild industry-average pitch.  It strikes me as more of a low-end blue at any other area.  Kind of like a green at Magic.   Also explains why so many Olympians came from here.  Would I take a never-ever?  Probably not, even though they have instructors.

I obviously can't comment on Lower Papoose on Holts which is also green, but I would think it holds promise.  That might be best for a beginner that wants a longer.

My first impression is to go there as an intermediate or better, or a beginner that doesn't mind working hard.  Having said that, I saw lots of 4, 5 and 6 year-olds with families doing just fine.

No straight answer, but a lot of variables to consider.


----------



## hammer (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks...everyone in the family has at least a few seasons experience so the skill range is from upper novice to upper intermediate.  Should work out OK as long as we wait until the trail counts go up some...


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 2, 2009)

Sweet report! Darmouth Skiway has been on my to do list for years. Holt looks great. Thanks for the additional motivation.


----------



## Greg (Jan 2, 2009)

billski said:


> Take a look at the pitch on these babies.  Freaking steep.  These are designated BLUE trails.  I'm told these are the original cuts.  I would love to go back and try these.  As with most photos I take, you really can't get a good representation of the pitch.



I think you captured pitch very well. They do indeed look steep!


----------



## billski (Jan 2, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Sweet report! Darmouth Skiway has been on my to do list for years. Holt looks great. Thanks for the additional motivation.



Yeah. And I want to see a report from EVERYONE who skis down those front trails on Holts Ledge (Worden, Lift Line and Lyme).  

I don't think they call it a "ledge" for nothin!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 3, 2009)

billski said:


> Yeah. And I want to see a report from EVERYONE who skis down those front trails on Holts Ledge (Worden, Lift Line and Lyme).
> 
> I don't think they call it a "ledge" for nothin!



What do you think the pitch of those runs is???  It looks almost as steep as the Hobacks at Jackson Hole..


----------



## polski (Jan 3, 2009)

Great tour and reports Bill. I'll definitely add Dartmouth Skiway to my own to-do list, along with Suicide Six and Whaleback. And one of these days I'll succumb to the temptation to hit Whaleback on the way home from the northern Greens ...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 3, 2009)

Out of curiosity what did you pay for lift tickets at the three ski areas??


----------



## billski (Jan 3, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Out of curiosity what did you pay for lift tickets at the three ski areas??


 
Yeah, I paid. But I got half day or night tickets. If I had done this during non blackout period it would have been much cheaper with vouchers. But hey, I knew conditions weren't best, I didn't think I would ever make a special trip just for one. However, suicide and skiway ski bigger than they look - I could entertain myself all day - a nice discovery.

so yeah, bottom line, I did pay rack rate.


----------



## billski (Jan 3, 2009)

polski said:


> Great tour and reports Bill. I'll definitely add Dartmouth Skiway to my own to-do list, along with Suicide Six and Whaleback. And one of these days I'll succumb to the temptation to hit Whaleback on the way home from the northern Greens ...


 
just don't do Whaleback on a real cold night.  It's a catch 22 - whaleback wraps up the season rather early, and I don't think they are open sunday nights.


----------



## billski (Jan 4, 2009)

*Couple more photos*

On The road.  Love the colors.  0 degrees F has a way of bringing clarity.





Aerial View
http://www.iabsi.com/ski/2009_01_Dartmouth/d0101091300.jpg


----------



## hammer (Feb 11, 2009)

I have plans on going with the family on President's Day...with the expected conditions, I wish I could go another time but I have passes to burn...


----------



## hammer (Feb 17, 2009)

Had a real nice visit to Dartmouth yesterday, 16 Feb 09...I posted some pictures to the gallery, trip report to follow.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 13, 2013)

Revisting this as I'll be in VT near Okemo/Ludlow between Xmas and New Yrs and looking for some under the radar places that A) won't be too crowded and B) won't be overly expensive. About an hour from where we will be staying.
Skiway is $36 on Liftopia and seems like if they get both sides open could be my pick. Not sure how quickly they will be getting terrain expanded---website doesn't look very updated.


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 13, 2013)

^  Hope you hit it with both sides open. (check the web, they don't operate Holt everyday even under good conditions)  I have had the pleasure of skiing it several times with good conditions and its a lot of fun (both sides).  When the snow is good its got a great vibe and the price can't be beat.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 16, 2013)

I just picked up tickets for $22.50 from the Skiing on the Cheap thread. Will be visiting Dartmouth most likely New Yrs Eve day.
I posted something on their FB wall asking what their plans were for snowmaking next but they didn;t offer much to say whether Holts would be open by then.
I'll be with my sister, her low intermediate b/f, and my wife and I will switch off between skiing/watching our son in the lodge.
So a low key cruiser sort of day on Winslow will still be a lot of fun I'm sure.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 16, 2013)

This is on my hit list as well. Even though my brother (rest his soul) used to patrol at Dartmouth I never had the opportunity to ski it. Whenever I came up for a visit we'd end up at Jay or Stowe or Killington. He had lived in the Lebanon/Hanover/Piermont area for over 25 years.


----------

